# Bowtie Connection Shops



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

On bowtieconnection.com it says there is a Miami shop now?

Does anyone have anymore information on it?

Pictures of the shop, the work done there, address, etc..??

Thanks


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

7331 NW 27TH AVE. MIAMI ,FL 

305 388-2774 BY APPT ONLY AT THIS TIME. 

NEW FACILITY WILL BE OPEN TO PUBLIC IN 2005


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

yes, there is a bowtie connection shop in San Pedro California and in Miami Florida

Work in Miami is top notch also... just like the shop in San Pedro California.
Enjoy the pics...
<~~~~~~~~~Bowtie Connection~~~~~~~~>


























P.S. I don't work for Bowtie Connection....


<~~~~OSC only but I recognize good work...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Dec 22 2004, 10:51 AM
> *7331 NW 27TH AVE. 305 388-2774  BY APPT ONLY AT THIS TIME.
> 
> NEW FACILITY WILL BE OPEN TO PUBLIC IN 2005
> [snapback]2531724[/snapback]​*




I know where this is at... I live close to there

j.k. hahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Man that frame is quality!


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

That frame is SICK!!!! Its almost to pretty to put anything on it...............almost!! Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Bob (Apr 3, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Dec 22 2004, 04:04 PM
> *Man that frame is quality!
> [snapback]2532275[/snapback]​*



 THANK YOU


----------



## lacattak (Oct 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 22 2004, 10:59 AM
> *yes, there is a bowtie connection shop in San Pedro California and in Miami Florida
> 
> Work in Miami is top notch also... just like the shop in San Pedro California.
> ...


damn thats awsome :worship:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

im cuious ,,on how the shop came to be,,,,what i mean is, was there somebody that used to work at B.C. in cali just move to Fl,,,or was it another shop that just did exeptional work and addopted to B.C. name?


----------



## BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Dec 22 2004, 11:56 PM
> *im cuious ,,on how the shop came to be,,,,what i mean is, was there somebody that used to work at B.C. in cali just move to Fl,,,or was it another shop that just did exeptional work and addopted to B.C. name?
> [snapback]2534148[/snapback]​*


ONCE APON A TIME.... JK

A SHOP THAT HAD SAME GOALS, AND INTENTIONS WAS IN THE WORKS. AND WAS PRIVLIGED ENOUGH TO BE RECONIZED BY A VERY GOOD FRIEND. WHO SAID "WHY NOT CALL IT BOWTIE CONNECTION"..........

AND HOW CAN YOU SAY NO??? YOU JUST SAY "THANK YOU" AND DO YOUR BEST

IN 2005 YOU WILL SEE ALOT COMING OUT FROM ALL 3 BOWTIES. NOT ONLY GREAT CARS, BUT PARTS AND SERVICE AVAILBLE TO EVERYONE.... 
I THINK ALOT OF PEOPLE WHEN THEY THINK OF BTC. FIRST THING THAT COMES TO MIND IS TOP SHOW CARS. AND YES THAT IS PART OF OUR GOAL. BUT PLEASE DO UNDERSTAND WE CAN HELP WITH ANY JOB LARGE OR SMALL. YOU DON'T HAVE TO HAVE A TOP SHOW CAR TO COME TO BTC. BUT DO EXPECT TOP WORK!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Miami305Rida (Jun 24, 2004)

been there, tight as hell work, great people there too :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

love your guys work !! wow :worship:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Dec 29 2004, 09:49 PM
> *love your guys work !! wow  :worship:
> [snapback]2554848[/snapback]​*


thanx home boy


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Dec 29 2004, 09:39 PM
> *been there, tight as hell work, great people there too :biggrin:
> [snapback]2554806[/snapback]​*


wassup kid , you dont holla @ me anymore since you stole my dolly...... :biggrin: 

let me know when you put it on........


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

great looking set up, good luck with the new shop.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> yes, there is a bowtie connection shop in San Pedro California and in Miami Florida
> 
> Work in Miami is top notch also... just like the shop in San Pedro California.
> Enjoy the pics...
> ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

That mofo is wiping down that frame with a diaper!! NOW THAT is gangsta


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 29 2004, 06:53 PM
> *wassup kid , you dont holla @ me anymore since you stole my dolly...... :biggrin:
> 
> let me know when you put it on........
> [snapback]2554874[/snapback]​*


WHO BROUGHT YOU TO JOHN'S EXPORT??????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Dec 30 2004, 11:46 AM
> *WHO BROUGHT YOU TO JOHN'S EXPORT??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> [snapback]2556738[/snapback]​*


THATS NOT ME, THATS MY PARTNER FREDDY. :biggrin: YOU WILL BE SEEING ALOT OF HIS WORK IN TIME  

BUT YES , THANKS TO BIG SCOTTY . YEARS BACK INTRODUCED ME TO JOHN. NEVER FORGET HOMIE 

WANT A COOKIE? :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Dec 22 2004, 09:25 PM
> *ONCE APON A TIME.... JK
> 
> A SHOP THAT HAD SAME GOALS, AND INTENTIONS WAS IN THE WORKS. AND WAS PRIVLIGED ENOUGH TO BE RECONIZED BY A VERY GOOD FRIEND. WHO SAID "WHY NOT CALL IT BOWTIE CONNECTION"..........
> ...


I had the privlege to see the work from bowtie connection in Japan at the 2004 Japan final. I meet Ebatoo who runs the shop, I have to say they're cars showed the same attention to detail that the USA shops have, (clean through and through). Ebatoo from Radical Ones C.C Japan, showed us pure hospitality when we visited. Greatly appreciated. Pics enclosed (show move in)

Donny 
Low Creations C.C Frisco


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie South_@Dec 29 2004, 06:51 PM
> *thanx home boy
> [snapback]2554861[/snapback]​*


DON'T FORGET WHO BROUGHT YOU TO THE PROMISE LAND!!!!!!


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jan 4 2005, 12:30 AM
> *I had the privlege to see the work from bowtie connection in Japan at the 2004 Japan final.  I meet Ebatoo who runs the shop, I have to say they're cars showed the same attention to detail that the USA shops have, (clean through and through). Ebatoo from Radical Ones C.C Japan, showed us pure hospitality when we visited. Greatly appreciated.            Pics enclosed (show move in)
> 
> Donny
> ...


there driving on the wrong side of the lane :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

All those beautiful American Classic's rollin in Japan. Wonder if they will ever come back home?


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

Love ur guys work!


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Dec 22 2004, 09:59 AM
> *yes, there is a bowtie connection shop in San Pedro California and in Miami Florida
> 
> Work in Miami is top notch also... just like the shop in San Pedro California.
> ...


That frame is fuckin nice!!!!!!!! Just curious wat is ur guys rates to mold a frame for a 63, no paint or nothin just to mold it like the one in this pics????


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Dec 22 2004, 08:25 PM
> *ONCE APON A TIME.... JK
> 
> A SHOP THAT HAD SAME GOALS, AND INTENTIONS WAS IN THE WORKS. AND WAS PRIVLIGED ENOUGH TO BE RECONIZED BY A VERY GOOD FRIEND. WHO SAID "WHY NOT CALL IT BOWTIE CONNECTION"..........
> ...


What kind of parts will u guys be comin out with.? Like pumps and stuff...???


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BREATHE TAKENING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

whats up with them? i tried calling and its disconnected and noe website!


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Aug 10 2006, 11:15 AM~5941245
> *whats up with them? i tried calling and its disconnected and noe website!
> *


 moved 
new # 562-924-4610 and website is getting re done


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Can't wait to see the new website! :biggrin:


----------



## naz (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Aug 10 2006, 07:23 PM~5943733
> *Can't wait to see the new website! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Are any of the shops able to get ahold of some parts for a 57 FI engine ?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Aug 19 2006, 01:38 PM~6001011
> *Are any of the shops able to get ahold of some parts for a 57 FI engine ?
> 
> 
> ...


 what are you looking for ?


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 19 2006, 09:47 PM~6002128
> *what are you looking for ?
> *


Thanks. Future reference


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

when is the new site going to be launched John?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Dec 3 2007, 05:30 PM~9365825
> *TTT
> *


why?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 3 2007, 10:44 PM~9368845
> *why?
> *


Why not!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## donkey_kong (Dec 28, 2006)

bowtie souf.....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

bowtie far east be doin tha damn thang to nowwwww :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## ch3cy67 (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@May 15 2008, 05:41 AM~10659978
> *bowtie souf.....
> 
> 
> ...


anymore pics of this car????


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

very nice... any west coast shop shots?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@May 15 2008, 05:41 AM~10659978
> *bowtie souf.....
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: NO AFFILIATION WITH THE REAL BOWTIE :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC (Feb 22, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 25 2008, 04:27 PM~10734249
> *:biggrin:  NO AFFILIATION WITH THE REAL BOWTIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

how come the website dont werk?


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@May 15 2008, 06:41 AM~10659978
> *bowtie souf.....
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 25 2008, 04:27 PM~10734249
> *:biggrin:  NO AFFILIATION WITH THE REAL BOWTIE  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADILLACJON (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@May 15 2008, 05:41 AM~10659978
> *bowtie souf.....
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE !*


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@May 15 2008, 05:41 AM~10659978
> *bowtie souf.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 Any replacement body parts for 73-77 Monte Carlo's 

And some nice ass work you guys do :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie South (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@May 25 2008, 05:27 PM~10734249
> *:biggrin:  NO AFFILIATION WITH THE REAL BOWTIE  :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO AGAIN, WITH THE SAME BULLSHIT


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Really?


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BOWTIE CONNECTION SOUTH_@Dec 22 2004, 08:25 PM~2534234
> *ONCE APON A TIME.... JK
> 
> A SHOP THAT HAD SAME GOALS, AND INTENTIONS WAS IN THE WORKS. AND WAS PRIVLIGED ENOUGH TO BE RECONIZED BY A VERY GOOD FRIEND. WHO SAID "WHY NOT CALL IT BOWTIE CONNECTION"..........
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## NYLOW (Jul 11, 2007)

I still can't get over this frame :0


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NYLOW_@Jul 3 2008, 08:24 AM~11004560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: 
REAL NICE!!!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@May 15 2008, 04:41 AM~10659978
> *bowtie souf.....
> 
> 
> ...


WRONG BOWTIE DONKEY FUCKER


----------



## BIGBOYINC. (Jun 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@May 15 2008, 05:41 AM~10659978
> *bowtie souf.....
> 
> 
> ...


 WOAH WOAH WOAH, WHY YOU GOTTA DO EM LIKE THAT, KILLIN EM! :thumbsup:  THATS MY FAVORITE COLOR RIGHT THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@May 15 2008, 05:41 AM~10659978
> *bowtie souf.....
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN, BUT IS IT HOT - FINALY SOMETHING WORTH HOPPING IS IT GONNA BE AT THE VEGAS SHOW I NEED TO START FINDING VICTIMS NOW :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ (Dec 20, 2002)

TtT


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by donkey_kong_@May 15 2008, 06:41 AM~10659978
> *bowtie souf.....
> 
> 
> ...


this mtf is fkn clean good work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

Is Bowtie still in business??? Heard they got raided awhile back??
Not trying to talk, or spread shit, just asking.........thanks


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 30 2008, 11:10 PM~11221446
> *Is Bowtie still in business??? Heard they got raided awhile back??
> Not trying to talk, or spread shit, just asking.........thanks
> *


BTC In Cali? They're still in business...


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 30 2008, 10:10 PM~11221446
> *Is Bowtie still in business??? Heard they got raided awhile back??
> Not trying to talk, or spread shit, just asking.........thanks
> *



LOL yeah stories ranged from police came to see us all the way to swat team and helicopters and had us at gun point!!! Fact of the matter is the LASD conducts routine searches on ALL automotive shops looking for stolen cars. They did in fact take a few cars from us but ALL of them were returned after paperwork and stuff was straightened out. Word of advice if you are building a classic car REGISTER it and out it in YOUR name beofore you do any work to it. I myself am guilty of doing ALOT of cars and never even register them, but since this happened i got all my shit in my name now so theres no problems


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 30 2008, 10:10 PM~11221446
> *Is Bowtie still in business??? Heard they got raided awhile back??
> Not trying to talk, or spread shit, just asking.........thanks
> *


I know of 4 shops that have gotten hit in the last few months from auto body shops to hydro shops to even a tire and wheel/ hydro shop. Its just part of the BS we deal with out here


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

sorry if i start rumours, spread stuff etc but i just want to get this cleared up.. the way i hear it is that bowtie la (john), bowtie of miami (large) and bowtie japan are all in it together, but bowtie south (freddy) is nolonger part of the real bowtie.. am i right, wrong or what?? can someone in the know please fill me in..


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 31 2008, 02:47 AM~11222048
> *sorry if i start rumours, spread stuff etc but i just want to get this cleared up.. the way i hear it is that bowtie la (john), bowtie of miami (large) and bowtie japan are all in it together, but bowtie south (freddy) is nolonger part of the real bowtie.. am i right, wrong or what?? can someone in the know please fill me in..
> *


from what ive read on here, that is correct. bowtie south and bowtie connections are not affiliated in anyway. only thing they have in common is the word bowtie in their names.


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@Jul 31 2008, 07:54 PM~11222072
> *from what ive read on here, that is correct. bowtie south and bowtie connections are not affiliated in anyway. only thing they have in common is the word bowtie in their names.
> *


interesting.. up until now i thought they were all franchises but i guess not.. did bowtie south build 99 problems by itself or with help from the 'real' btc?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I was there early this month, met John and Brent. Big Candy store!


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 30 2008, 10:15 PM~11221498
> *LOL yeah stories ranged from police came to see us all the way to swat team and helicopters and had us at gun point!!! Fact of the matter is the LASD conducts routine searches on ALL automotive shops looking for stolen cars. They did in fact take a few cars from us but ALL of them were returned after paperwork and stuff was straightened out. Word of advice if you are building a classic car REGISTER it and out it in YOUR name beofore you do any work to it. I myself am guilty of doing ALOT of cars and never even register them, but since this happened i got all my shit in my name now so theres no problems
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 30 2008, 11:47 PM~11222048
> *sorry if i start rumours, spread stuff etc but i just want to get this cleared up.. the way i hear it is that bowtie la (john), bowtie of miami (large) and bowtie japan are all in it together, but bowtie south (freddy) is nolonger part of the real bowtie.. am i right, wrong or what?? can someone in the know please fill me in..
> *


100% correct :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Jul 30 2008, 11:57 PM~11222092
> *interesting.. up until now i thought they were all franchises but i guess not.. did bowtie south build 99 problems by itself or with help from the 'real' btc?
> *


depends on who tells it all i know is car was built on the west coast so that might tell one side of it


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looks like bowtie connection to me :0


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 good to have everything cleared up.


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

bowtie connection mafia lol


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 1 2008, 06:25 PM~11237802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 1 2008, 06:25 PM~11237802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne!!!


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

so bowtie south and bowtie miami are 2 diffrent shops?


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Aug 1 2008, 06:59 PM~11238044
> *so bowtie south and bowtie miami are 2 diffrent shops?
> *


yup


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Has either company registered their name with the US Patent and Trademark Office? 

With similar names of companies in the same field of work, there is a likelihood of confusion in the eyes of the public; as evidenced by this topic.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 1 2008, 01:22 AM~11231028
> *looks like bowtie connection to me  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 4 2008, 09:09 AM~11252609
> *thats a nice pic :biggrin:
> *


X99999999999999999999999


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## premier66 (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 31 2008, 10:22 PM~11231028
> *looks like bowtie connection to me  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 1 2008, 07:25 PM~11237802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUZZOWNED!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 31 2008, 10:22 PM~11231028
> *looks like bowtie connection to me  :0
> 
> 
> ...


  the only way :thumbsup:


----------



## LARGE (Oct 31, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 30 2008, 10:15 PM~11221498
> *LOL yeah stories ranged from police came to see us all the way to swat team and helicopters and had us at gun point!!! Fact of the matter is the LASD conducts routine searches on ALL automotive shops looking for stolen cars. They did in fact take a few cars from us but ALL of them were returned after paperwork and stuff was straightened out. Word of advice if you are building a classic car REGISTER it and out it in YOUR name beofore you do any work to it. I myself am guilty of doing ALOT of cars and never even register them, but since this happened i got all my shit in my name now so theres no problems
> *


x-2


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## nickatina (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Aug 1 2008, 06:25 PM~11237802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a shirt, shipped? :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

bump :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

BTC in SoCal :thumbsup: The real deal and good people!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impalacracker_@Dec 5 2008, 10:06 PM~12349789
> *BTC in SoCal  :thumbsup:  The real deal and good people!
> *


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jul 31 2008, 01:15 AM~11221498
> *LOL yeah stories ranged from police came to see us all the way to swat team and helicopters and had us at gun point!!! Fact of the matter is the LASD conducts routine searches on ALL automotive shops looking for stolen cars. They did in fact take a few cars from us but ALL of them were returned after paperwork and stuff was straightened out. Word of advice if you are building a classic car REGISTER it and out it in YOUR name beofore you do any work to it. I myself am guilty of doing ALOT of cars and never even register them, but since this happened i got all my shit in my name now so theres no problems
> *


This is a big thing with me on my 64, it has an indiana title so it has to pass out of state inspection before I can get it in my name, anybody know a way around the out of state inspection? They gave me a huge list of shit that had to be done to it before I could get it in my name, in Kentucky.


----------



## 454SSallday (Aug 5, 2006)

anybody know the web page address for bowtie la?


----------

